# Skeeter Pee and Crayfish the perfect pair



## tonyt (May 8, 2011)

Celebrated Son and Son-in-law's birthday, Kentucky Derby and Mother's Day with a Crayfish Boil. Everything was a huge hit and it was amazing how well the SP went with the Mud Bugs.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 8, 2011)

Tony it looks like you guys had quiet the party.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 8, 2011)

Yep, looks like a good time!


----------



## mxsteve625 (May 8, 2011)

Next time let us all know ahead of time. I would spend the plane far to attend this function.


----------



## Flem (May 8, 2011)

Tony, it looks delicious.


----------



## mxsteve625 (May 8, 2011)

Lets us know whent he next event will be. I'll spend the plane fare for that pairing.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 10, 2011)

With a spread like that, you're going to get "elected" to host all the social events.


----------

